# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!



## Professor Tinca

*Aktuelle Friedfischfänge  !!!*

Neues Jahr, neues Glück oder so ähnlich.
Da in 54 h ein neues Angeljahr beginnt, hier schonmal der passende Trööt um eure Erfolge zu zeigen.
*
Petri Heil für 2013 !*


#a:s:a:s:a:s:a


----------



## prinz1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi
ot on:

mönsch prof , mach ma locker!!:g
das alte jahr is noch bissel unterwegs, da geht doch noch was!
hatten heut z.b. satte 8 °c.
noch 2 tage zeit zum friedfischeln!#6

ot off


gruß

der prinz


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hier ist noch alles zugefroren.#t

Bin schon hibbelig und warte auf den Frühling...:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

War heut mal ne Stunde los. Viel ging nicht wirklich...ein Fehlbiss von einem kleinen Rotauge und ca. 15min später konnte ich eins von 35cm landen. Ist mein 3. größtes in diesem Jahr. Kamera hab ich mal wieder vergessen mit ans Wasser zu nehmen...


----------



## moep

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

bist du sicher, dass das ein rotauge ist?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hab nochmal genauer geschaut.

55 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie....also Aland, kein Rotauge


----------



## Case

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute am Neckar bischen auf Äsche stippen.
Nach etlichen Fehlbissen hab ich dann sehr fein aufgebaut und 
zwei Haseln gefangen. Eine davon mit ca. 20cm. PB

Wegen starkem Regen und eisigem Wind musste ich das Angeln dann aufgeben. 
Trotzdem ein guter Jahreseinstand. 

Ich find an der Stipperei immer mehr gefallen. 

Case


----------



## siwok44

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Am 08.01.2013 war ich zum probieren mal an der Neuen Minte bei Germersheim und nach anfütteren mit Brassen Black nach kurze Zeit gabts ein heftige biss das war ein Brassen von 4 Pf und der hat schon ein leichausschlag.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo Boardies... #h

mal ne Frage an die Friedfischexperten:

Könnt ihr mir sagen um welchen Fisch es sich handelt?? |kopfkrat
Ich bin mir nicht sicher und wenn ich bei uns jemanden von den "alten Anglern" frage zum Hegefischen, kommt immer die Antwort "Bastardkarpfen"... 

Karausche?? Güster?? 

Dank euch schonmal für die Antworten... 
Besseres Bild kann ich leider momentan nicht bieten, is aus dem letzten Jahr... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Würde sagen Giebel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Güster auf keinen Fall. Giebel oder Karausche wird das sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Güster schließe ich aus.

Bleibt die Frage Karausche oder Giebel. 

Rückenflosse nach außen gewölbt: Karausche
Rückenflosse nach innen gewölbt: Giebel

Aber ehrlich gesagt sieht mir das sehr nach einer Hybride aus. Die sind nicht selten. 

Einigen wir uns auf Giebrausche |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

die "Giebrausche" klingt zumindest freundlicher als "Bastardkarpfen"... 

wir haben bei uns ein Gewässer wo die zu Haufe vor kommen, werden nicht größer als 35 - 40 cm und sind äußerst kampfstark... |bigeyes

da macht so mancher Tag mit der Feederrute viel Spaß... #6


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich sag Giebel.

Giebrauschen gibt es übrigens nicht::m
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giebel_(Fisch)#Systematik_und_physiologische_Besonderheiten


----------



## Der-Graf

Ich würde auch auf einen Giebel tippen. Einzig der kleine Nasenansatz erinnert mich entfernt an eine Rußnase - wozu der Rest des Fisches (Schuppengröße, hochrückig...) aber überhaupt nicht passt.^^


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich sag Giebel.
> 
> Giebrauschen gibt es übrigens nicht::m
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giebel_%28Fisch%29#Systematik_und_physiologische_Besonderheiten


 
In diesem Dokument lese ich dazu aber wieder was Anderes:
http://www.fischartenatlas.de/cms/i..._Artmonographie_Manuel_Deinhardt_27_08_09.pdf

Zitat:
"Grundsätzlich ist den stark variierenden Angaben zu dieser Art in der Literatur mit Misstrauen zu begegnen, da die Artbestimmung nicht immer klar ist, Tiere mit 2 unterschiedlichen Chromosomensätzen sich morphologisch unterscheiden *und vermutlich Hybriden die Artgrenzen verwischen*."

Oder verstehe ich das bloß falsch?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

"vermutlich" steht da.
Was auch immer das heißt.#c

Aber selbst wenn in 999 von 1000 Fällen die Nachkommen von Giebel+anderer Fisch Giebel sind, heißt das ja nur das das die Regel ist und alles andere damit sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Die Natur ist aber komisch und man dachte auch immer, dass sich Maultier und Esel nicht vermehren können  bis eines Tages....


----------



## Phenom96

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch  
Hier ein Aaland vom Samstag, der beim Feedern gebissen hat. 
Is doch schon gutes Wetter


----------



## greeny010

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Phenom96 wo wohnst du bitte? Bei uns ist alles zugefroren und es liegt Schnee


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Das würde mich auch interessieren.|bigeyes

Petri Heil zum Fang !#6


----------



## Phenom96

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

In der Nähe von Oldenburg. 
Die Seen bei uns sind auch noch alle zu, aber die Flüsse ja nicht


----------



## greeny010

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht aber es sieht so grün aus, schon fast wie Frühling


----------



## donak

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich habe auch was vorzubringen allerdings schon ein paar Tage her.

Samstag der 3.2.2013

Auch in der Nähe von Oldenburg. Bei Wind und Schneetreiben.






Eine Rotfeder 21 cm und diesen Burschen hier.






Einen Brassen von 45 cm, gefangen auf 2 Maden und eine halbe orangene künstliche Bienenmade, an der Posenmontage.


----------



## Phenom96

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri zu deinem Fang. 
Welcher Fluss ist das, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## donak

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Geestrand Kanal, Rastede / Hahn Lehmden.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri auch von mir!

Schönes Ding bei solchen Bedingungen alles rauszuschleppen und sich 2 Weissfische zu erarbeiten!


----------



## donak

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir!
> 
> Schönes Ding bei solchen Bedingungen alles rauszuschleppen und sich 2 Weissfische zu erarbeiten!



Nützt ja nichts, ohne angeln geht nicht. Muss aber dazu sagen, da war echt viel Wasser drin, war heute kurz schauen, bestimmt 30 cm weniger Wasser.


----------



## Stachelritter 008

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri auch von mir. Schöne Fische und das bei diesen bescheidenem wetter


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

War heute mal am Bach zum "trotting" mit Maden, beser als erwartet....


























Von der Sorte Döbel war noch ein zweiter dabei und eine der unvermeidlichen Satzforellen.

Nicht nur Fische lassen sich mit Maden vor die Kamera locken ;-)


----------



## PhantomBiss

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Sauber Grubenreiner!

Schöne Fotos, schöne Fische. Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Petri Heil und Respekt!

Grüßle
Geri


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Danke.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Schöne Strecke Grubenreiner! Trotting habe ich mir in der Schonzeit auch auf die Liste geschrieben, besitze leider keine Centerpin, aber was solls! Bei uns gehen die Fänge wohl ausschließlich Richtung Rotauge, Brasse, Aland und Döbel. So eine Barbe oder Forelle wäre mal was


----------



## McAllrounder97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute und morgen bin ich dann auch das erste Mal in diesem Jahr los zum Feedern Bilder gibt es dann hoffentlich heute und morgen Abend.


----------



## Case

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@Grubenreiner

Petri Heil zu den Fischen. Ein echt abwechslungsreicher Tag #6

Schöne Bilder, und so wie ich das sehe auch ne recht interessante Stelle.

Case


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hab heute nochmal nachgelegt. allerdings war heute keine Barbe ans Band zu bekommen, dafür warens am Ende 12 Döbel und ein paar Hasel.

Vom größten Döbel hab ich leider kein Bild weil die Kamera in Streik ging...


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo

angespornt von dem gestrigen milden Wetter zog es mich heute früh bei doch fiesen -3°C an den Rhein zur Eröffnung der Feedersaison.
Trotz der Kälte waren die Barben aktiv so das ich zwei 
(55 und 65cm) ans Band bekommen konnte, einen knallharten Biss konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.:c
Wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie die Rheintorpetos im Drill
abgehen.:q

Schönen Sonntag noch
esox


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Mein neuer PB Hasel


----------



## Lui Nairolf

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Mein neuer PB Hasel



Geiler Fisch! Petri Heil!


----------



## Stacheljäger

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Zwei Döbel konnte ich heut überreden.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Zwei Döbel konnte ich heut überreden.



Petri zum Fang! Was machst du mit den Döbeln? Köfi? Gerüchten zufolge schmeckt der Döbel ja wie Pappmache mit Drahteinlage... |bigeyes


----------



## Mr_Oakheart

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

*Fangbericht:*

März den 2. im Jahre 2013 
Mein erstes Angeln dieses Jahr, mit Erfolg.

ein Schönen Döbel von 60cm und 2,5kg (5Pfung)

*Köder:*
Futterkorb mit Partikeln, Mais.


Das Prachtexemplar habe ich seinem Element zurück gegeben.

*Bilder:











*


----------



## wisokij

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang! Was machst du mit den Döbeln? Köfi? Gerüchten zufolge schmeckt der Döbel ja wie Pappmache mit Drahteinlage... |bigeyes



Döbel schmeckt eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ein richtiges Problem sind die Y-Gräten, die sind echt überall. Deswegen nie wieder als ganzes zubereiten.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Mr_Oakheart schrieb:


> Das Prachtexemplar habe ich seinem Element zurück gegeben.



Glückwunsch zum Fisch erstmal.#6

Aber bitte in Zukunft nicht am Kiemendeckel allein heben, zumindest zusätzlich am Bauch abstützen. Der Kiemendeckel ist nicht als Tragegriff für Angler konzipiert und da kann im Maulbereich einiges kaputt gehen....


----------



## Stacheljäger

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Mahlzeit,

@ Ronny Kohlmann: Danke, die Döbel habe ich mir als Vorrat für die kommende Hechtsaison eingefrohren. Als Speisefische ziehe ich dann doch lieber den Zander oder Forelle vor.

Gruß Stacheljäger


----------



## JonasH

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Morgen Mittag wird die Saison endlich eingeläutet.
Das kann was werden!


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Die Fische wollen mich verarschen....

Geh ich mit Pose und Made auf Rotauge los fang ich Barben.
Und heute bin ich mit rollendem Frühstücksfleisch auf Barbe los.... und fange Rotaugen.
Hier das größte der 7 von heute, war echt fett gefressen:


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Das ist doch mal ein amtliches Rotauge, Petri dazu #6.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Also bei mir standen die Fische so ca. 70 cm tief, der "Fluß" hat aber im Durchschnitt auch nur 1,2 m.


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hi zusammen,

war jetzt n paar mal schon erfolglos feedern. Habt ihr ein paar Tips wie man um diese noch relativ kalte jahreszeit trotzdem fische ans band bekommt?

Danke

Gruß Flo


----------



## anglermeister17

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gerade beim Feedern kann der Misserfolg vielfältige Ursachen haben...  Platzwahl, zu hoher Lebendköderanteil, zu viel und/ oder nahrhaftes Futter, falsche Konsistenz und/ oder Körnung des Futters, Abstand des Hakens vom Futterkorb ( evtl. auch den falschen Korb gewählt?---> abschreckende Wirkung des Korbs! ), Farbe des Futters, Geruch zu schwach, zu intensiv, falsche Ködergröße,...?! WO sollen wir anfangen bei der Ursachenforschung #6 ?


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

So, ein paar Fänge vom Osterwochenende hab ich doch zu zeigen, trotz des anhaltend schlechten Angelwetters....


----------



## Andal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Neid... 

Aber irgendwann wird es ja wärmer werden müssen und ich bin noch vier Wochen hier an der Nahe auf Reha... da geht dann auch noch was!


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gute Rehabilitierung weiterhin! damits dann auch richitg losgehen kann wenns wärmer wird....


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil!

Und so schön eisfrei das Wasser.....|bigeyes:k


----------



## zandernase

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri!

fängt dein Bissanzeiger neben den Ruten auf Bild 3 an zu bellen wenn die Pose runtergeht?:m

Gruß ZN

p.s. ich geh morgen mal los, falls ich meinen neuen Arbeitsvertrag zeitig in der früh unterschreiben kann.... mal sehn ob bei uns schon was geht..


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



zandernase schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> ....fängt dein Bissanzeiger neben den Ruten auf Bild 3 an zu bellen wenn die Pose runtergeht?:m....



Im Ernst, ich hab ihr das nicht beigebracht, aber sie hat von sich aus die Posen beobachtet und sobald größere Bewegungen zu sehen war steht sie auf.....:k


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Danke.
Nein, ist ne reinrassige westsibirische Laika.
Das sind keine Fliegenruten und Rollen. Sind beides Matchruten, eine moderne Carbon und eine Glasfaser aus den 60ern.
Die Rollen nennen sich Centerpin Rollen und sind quasi der Vorläufer der Stationärrollen. Werden für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke aber uch heute noch hergestellt (und verwendet).
Die sind aber für "normale" Angelei gedacht, nicht fürs Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich bin zur Zeit etwas am Grübeln, was am kommenden Sonntag (Wettervorhersage: Sonne bei 10 °C) am ehesten Erfolg verspricht:
- Brassen (45cm +) im Fluss
- Schleien (30cm +, guter Besatz) im Weiher
- Karpfen (2-5 kg) im Weiher

Wozu würdet ihr tendieren?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Die Rollen nennen sich Centerpin Rollen und sind quasi der Vorläufer der Stationärrollen



Fast Axel.:m
Die Achsrollen sind der Vorläufer der Multirollen und erst danach kamen die Statios.

|wavey:


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fast Axel.:m
> Die Achsrollen sind der Vorläufer der Multirollen und erst danach kamen die Statios.
> 
> |wavey:



Deshalb ja "quasi" Wollte nicht die gesamte Ahnenreihe aufzählen|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hab nur sicherheitshalber ergänzt, falls Neulinge das falsch verstehen und denken sie bräuchten ne BC Rolle um auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein.#6:q


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Die meisten haben keine Bremse, nur eine Ratsche. Die Ratsche ist aber nicht als Bremse zu sehen sondern mehr als Sperre, damit nicht immer Schnur abläuft bzw. die Spule sich dreht sobald man sie aus der Hand legt.
Denn die Spule ist nur auf einem einfachen Gleitlager gelagert und kann somit immer frei drehen (wenn die Ratsche nicht eingeschaltet ist).

Falls weitere Fragen sind, gerne per PM, dann müssen wir hier den Thread nicht OffTopic führen.

@ Naturliebhaber:
Der Weiher wird sich schneller aufheizen und die Platzwahl dürfte sich wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt recht einfach gestalten: flache Bereiche, Schilf etc.; Und da du Karpfen und Schleien quasi auf dieselbe Art befischen kannst würde ich an den Weiher gehen. (Wobei es für Schleien noch etwas kalt ist, die Karpfen schieben sicher schon Kohldampf).


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute am Fluss:


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gab noch mehr...


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Geangelt habe ich mit Futterkorb, Schlaufenmontage und einem 1,20 m langem Vorfach. Futter: Liquidised Bread; Köder: Brotflocke.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

na dann mal petri zu den fischen..#h#h


----------



## Seneca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



D123J schrieb:


> Geangelt habe ich mit Futterkorb, Schlaufenmontage und einem 1,20 m langem Vorfach. Futter: Liquidised Bread; Köder: Brotflocke.



Petri zu den Fängen!:m
Wo in Deutschland wohnst du? Bzw. Welche Wassertemperatur hat dein Fluss?


----------



## foggetz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



D123J schrieb:


> Geangelt habe ich mit Futterkorb, Schlaufenmontage und einem 1,20 m langem Vorfach. Futter: Liquidised Bread; Köder: Brotflocke.



Schön zu hören, dass du so schöne Fische damit gefangen hast! Petri!:vik:

Hab mir extra nen neuen "Zauberstab" für die "Produktion" bestellt :q
Bin mal gespannt was das bei mir wird |rolleyes

VG


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ Seneca

Ich kaume aus dem Süddeutschen Raum. Am Sonntag hatte der Fluss gerade mal 4,5 °C. Ich war auch nicht wirklich optimistisch, doch scheine ich da eine hervorragende Stelle gefunden zu haben, da ich zwei Tage vorher an der gleichen Stelle schon ein ähnliches Ergebnis hatte.

@ foggetz

Das Fischen mit der Flocke funzt prima. Ich war da auch immer sehr skeptisch. Hält das auch am Haken und dann noch im Fluss und das lange Vorfach... 
Wichtig ist, dass man sehr konzentriert fischt.

Im Übrigen habe ich meinen persönlichen "Liquidise Bread"-Zubereiter (ganz zum Leidwesen meiner Frau) schon gefunden:

http://www.tupperware.de/produktwelt/d-158-tupper-turbo-chef

Das kleine Ding ist genial, passt in jede Tasche und ich kann mir am Wasser schnell was nachmachen, wenn sich meine Vorräte dem Ende neigen.


----------



## Snoopy

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hab heut beim feedern 7 brachsen überlisten können. köder war Maden mit Kunstmais. 

Das wasser ist zwar noch sau kalt, aber die fische sind aktiv und fressen. Allerdings sind sie auch sehr schnell satt und zupfen dann nur noch sehr spitz am köder.
​


----------



## foggetz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



D123J schrieb:


> Im Übrigen habe ich meinen persönlichen "Liquidise Bread"-Zubereiter (ganz zum Leidwesen meiner Frau) schon gefunden:
> 
> http://www.tupperware.de/produktwelt/d-158-tupper-turbo-chef
> 
> Das kleine Ding ist genial, passt in jede Tasche und ich kann mir am Wasser schnell was nachmachen, wenn sich meine Vorräte dem Ende neigen.



Haha wie genial, du wirst es kaum glauben, aber damit hab ich hier auch meine erste Ration Liquidised Bread gemacht  Schon ganz schön anstrengend wenn man so ein ganzes Paket Toastbrot niedermetzelt. Der Gesichtsausdruck meiner Freundin... :r    Meiner.... #t :m

*Edit:* Ohoh ich hab gelogen #q Hab nur auf das Foto geachtet und gar nicht gesehen, dass dieser Multi Chef mit Kordel betrieben wird. Wir haben die handbetriebene Version und heißt Quick Chef (1. Generation). Musste mich gerade belehren lassen  Ich hoff es sei mir verziehen

Nunja jetzt hab ich mir den hier geordert Amazon: Braun Multiquick 3. Die Anschaffung stand eh an und somit hat sich ein super Grund für mich ergeben. :m

Skeptisch bin ich eigentlich gar nicht. Nur unerfahren da ich auch noch Neuling bin. Ich wart hier jetzt noch auf meine Feederrute die ich mir letzte Woche bei Gerlinger geordert habe. Dann kann ich direkt nächstes Wochenende ans Wasser und den Spaß mal ausprobieren :m

Hab mir auch die Breadpunches in 3 verschiedenen Größen selbst gebaut. Einfach 2 Kugelschreiber auseinander genommen und etwas bearbeitet. Funktioniert tadellos. Immer wieder schön wenn man sich eigene Hilfsmittel bauen kann :m

Hoffe dass ich mich dann am Sonntag hier auch mal mit Bilder eintragen kann |rolleyes

VG #h


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Liquidised Bread &Breadpunches ???? ich versteh nur bahnhof ich war wohl schon zu lange nicht mehr auf friedfisch klärt mich mal auf bitte :q


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Kuck mal hier:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzUZgdBJPM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR4RDZ0kcXc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1N0r_YrMWY

Alles von den Briten abgeguckt...


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ein aufwand ohh man da wo ich im sommer immer angel da reicht made mais und ne stippe mit pose und Haken aus und hab in 1std knapp 40 fische von 20-65 cm meist brassen aber auch Döbel und Plötzen


----------



## foggetz

Das nennst du Aufwand? Mixer auf - Toast rein - Knopf drücken - umfüllen - fertig... Da bin ich länger zu den Maden unterwegs, da hab ich schon alles wieder aufgeräumt...

Und außerdem - Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## steffen287

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ja hast recht werd mir mal die mühe machen wollte auch mal Zuckmückenlarven ausprobieren kann man doch evtl kombinierendie larven einfach in dir brotflocken einstreuen und dann die kugeln formen oder funzt das nicht ?


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

also,wenn man da mit der vorbereitung fertig braucht man nicht mehr angeln zu gehen.


----------



## foggetz

steffen287 schrieb:


> Ja hast recht werd mir mal die mühe machen wollte auch mal Zuckmückenlarven ausprobieren kann man doch evtl kombinierendie larven einfach in dir brotflocken einstreuen und dann die kugeln formen oder funzt das nicht ?



Sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Es wird ja immer gesagt man soll experimentieren  kannst ja einen Spot mit den Zuckmücken machen und einen ohne. 



phirania schrieb:


> also,wenn man da mit der vorbereitung fertig braucht man nicht mehr angeln zu gehen.



Weil...? Du dann keine Fingerkuppen mehr hast?


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Für Leute die keinen Zauberstab/Zerkleinerer haben, liquidised bread lässt sich auch herstellen in dem man immer 3-4 Toastscheiben nimmt und durch ein Futtersieb reibt. Nicht ganz so komfortabel und etwas mehr Muskeln involviert aber funktioniert tadellos, auch am Wasser.


----------



## zandernase

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Moinsen,

war heute auch mal für ein paar Stunden mit der Feeder los.
Der Rhein wacht langsam auf... 2 Brassen mit ca 45cm gabs.  1 ist noch ausgestiegen und bei einem Biss war ich zu langsam.
Komischerweise kamen die Bisse bei ca 40m auf ner sehr flachen kiesigen Sandbank. Der 85g Korb hat nur ca 2Sek zu Grund gebraucht. In der tiefen Rinne bei 15-20m, wo der Korb ca 6 sek braucht war tote Hose. 

Gruß ZN


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri zandernase
schöne fische,davon will ich dieses jahr auch noch welche.
so ab 60 cm aufwärts.


----------



## zandernase

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

so heute morgen nochmal los gewesen... 3 Brassen um die 40cm eine gut 50cm. Ein Austeiger direkt vorm ufer und einmal Vorfach abgerissen beim Anschlagen... plus 2 Bisse nicht gekriegt weil ich zulangsam war, plus die die ich aufgrund von derben Windböen nicht mitbekommen hab. 
alles in allem ein netter Angeltag. 
Hätte ich nicht meine Milo-Heavy-Feeder gekillt. Bei einem Wurf ein leichtes Knacken was ich ignoriert hab, beim nächsten ist die obere Hälfte der Rute abgesegelt:c 
weigstens hatte ich noch ne 3 Rute als Ersatz bei und an der Stelle hat auch die mit 120g WG gereicht...


Gruß ZN


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri allen Fängern. Bin mal gespannt, was morgen so laufen wird und ob die mittlerweile 8 Grad Wassertemperatur den Appetit unserer Barben angeregt haben. 

@zandernase
Das mit deiner Rute ist natürlich Mist. Wo ist sie denn gebrochen? An der Verbidnung?


----------



## zandernase

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



D123J schrieb:


> @zandernase
> Das mit deiner Rute ist natürlich Mist. Wo ist sie denn gebrochen? An der Verbidnung?



ja, so ca 2cm unterhalb der Verbindung. ich hab mir den Kram aber noch nicht genau angeschaut. hab gestern die Tasche in die Ecke gestellt und das Thema verdrängt und mich lieber über die gafangenen Fische gefreut...

sowie ich das sehe wirds hier in Deutschland auch schwierig mit Milo Ersatzteilen. Ich hab aber Freunde in Italien, die zwar nicht angeln, aber vielleicht mal nach dem Rutenteil direkt bei Milo nachfragen können...

Gruß ZN


----------



## Shimanoxt

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Moin Sportsfreunde,

wirklich tolle Fangbilder die ihr hier sendet, dickes Petri den Fängern#6.
Noch eine Frage (bitte) wär es nicht gut wenn jeder auch sein Gewässer dazu schreibt?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## thefinish

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



zandernase schrieb:


> ja, so ca 2cm unterhalb der Verbindung. ich hab mir den Kram aber noch nicht genau angeschaut. hab gestern die Tasche in die Ecke gestellt und das Thema verdrängt und mich lieber über die gafangenen Fische gefreut...
> 
> sowie ich das sehe wirds hier in Deutschland auch schwierig mit Milo Ersatzteilen. Ich hab aber Freunde in Italien, die zwar nicht angeln, aber vielleicht mal nach dem Rutenteil direkt bei Milo nachfragen können...
> 
> Gruß ZN



ralf töpper tipp bei google,der kann dir da weiter helfen 
kommt aus bochum,macht die vertretung für milo


----------



## greta444

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

meine allerersten Fische überhaupt |supergri zwar kein super Fang aber ich habe mich total gefreut!


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Na denn mal dickes Petri Heil!

An die ersten Fische wirste dich noch lange erinnern.


----------



## greta444

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

danke, wurden natürlich sofort gebraten....war etwas Gräten haltig  aber ich war so stolz auf die Fische dass ich sie trotzdem gegessen habe....


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gratulation zu den Fischen!

Tipp zur Verwertung: Weißfische schmecken super, sind aber weniger zum Braten geeignet. Ausnehmen, die gröbsten Gräten entfernen und durch einen Fleischwolf drehen, danach Fischklößchen machen. Lecker, lecker.
Oder sauer einlegen. Auch lecker.


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Rotaugen in Butter welzen und in Butter braten. Schmeckt auch super, wenn man mit den Gräten leben kann.


----------



## thps

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich konnte am Wochenende unter anderem diese beiden Exemplare erbeuten


----------



## Flussziege

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri thps #6
Geile Fische.
Wie und an was für einem gewässer hast du geangelt??


----------



## thps

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Flussziege schrieb:


> Petri thps #6
> Geile Fische.
> Wie und an was für einem gewässer hast du geangelt??


An unserem Vereinsteich. 
Insgesamt 15 Stück, alle >= 25cm !! Die meisten hab ich ganz klassisch auf die Matchrute auf Mais bekommen.Ich habe halt nur ganze Maiskörner verwendet. Die größte hat mal ein halbes Frolic an der Karpfenmontage versucht 

Der Grund warum soviel große Weißfische in dem Teich sind?

Raubfische wurden erst 1 1/2 Jahre  nach den Friedfischen besetzt


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

So - gestern hab ich meine Friedfischsaison (verspätet) eingeleitet.
Es gab drei schöne Brassen (w51, m54, w62) auf Mistwurm, die in den nächsten tagen dann im Räucherofen vergoldet werden. Die beiden weiblichen Fische hatten ordentlich Laich, womit ich denn auch meine Aalköder für die kommende Laichzeit hab =)


----------



## Siever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri, Leute! 
Gehen bei euch auch schon Barben? Ich versuche es jetzt die nächsten Tage und dann in einer Woche mal mit Kati und Fury aus`m Board bei mir an der Ruhr...


----------



## aalex

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

68er Schuppenkarpfen im Vereinsteich die fische sind erwacht
Muahahahaha


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri..und watt für´n schöner Klodeckel...wirklich schöne Fische...
Es wird wohl immer besser....so langsam muss ich wohl auch mal wieder los..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Siever schrieb:


> Petri, Leute!
> Gehen bei euch auch schon Barben? Ich versuche es jetzt die nächsten Tage und dann in einer Woche mal mit Kati und Fury aus`m Board bei mir an der Ruhr...



moin siever
wollt ihr mit kunstköder los oder ansitz ?


----------



## Siever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ansitz...


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri allen Fängern.

Konnte heuer noch keine Barbe überreden. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht mit einem so hohen Lebendköderanteil gefischt habe.

Waren am Donnerstag los und konnten wieder schöne Döbel überreden. Ein Exemplar hatte fast sechs Pfund. Bis dato mein Bester. Darüber hinaus gab es große Rotaugen zwischen 20 und 35 cm. Mir scheint, die sind mit dem rasanten Temperaturanstieg - wie schon mehrfach angesprochen -  munter geworden. 

Morgen gehts nochmal los. Hoffe nur, dass die zwei kalten Tage den Fischen nicht auf den Magen geschlagen haben.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

barbe,macht richtig bock.
das letzte mal vor ca 5 jahren in voerde am rhein auf barbe gewesen.
hätte auch mal wieder bock,aber du kennst ja meine fahrgelegenheit ( rad ).
da kommt man nicht so weit.
als köder haben wir da,sprock,bachflohkrebse und würmer genommen.
hat wunderbar geklappt.
wünsche euch auf jedenfall viel glück.#6#6


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo

war heute morgen an einem Buhnenfeld am Rhein
mit der Pickerrute ansitzen.
Nach unzähligen Fehlbissen konnte ich letzlich doch noch
einen fetten Brassen haken,der einen spannenden Drill an der feinen Montage lieferte.
Danach gesellten sich noch einige Rotaugen dazu.
Der Rhein erwacht so langsam.

Gruß esox


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

werde gleich mal mein hausgewässer die werse besuchen,mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

So, heut war es soweit. Die erste Barbe 2013 und dann auch noch nur knapp an der 70er Marke vorbeigeschrammt. :vik:

Mein Knaller heute war aber das Rotauge. Da muss man nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ D123J
na denn mal petri,schöne fische....:m:m:m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gab ein Problem mit den Fotos.
Deswegen mußte ich`s nochmal hochladen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Siever schrieb:


> Petri, Leute!
> Gehen bei euch auch schon Barben? Ich versuche es jetzt die nächsten Tage und dann in einer Woche mal mit Kati und Fury aus`m Board bei mir an der Ruhr...





Siever schrieb:


> Petri, Leute!
> Gehen bei euch auch schon Barben? Ich versuche es jetzt die nächsten Tage und dann in einer Woche mal mit Kati und Fury aus`m Board bei mir an der Ruhr...



Hab letzten Sonntag meine erste der Saison erwischt, eine 67er.
Leider haben wir nur wenige, aber dafür dann richtig ordentliche!
Jetzt sind aber unser Fließgewässer bis 1.Mai gesperrt.

Dafür lief´s bei mir am Samstag wie geschmiert:
Nachmittag´s erst drei kleine Schleien (28-32cm) und einige Rotfedern bis 20.
Die Schleien haben mich riesig gefreut, weil sie wegen unserer Satzkarpfenplage um die Jahreszeit quasi unfangbar sind.#q
Aber die Satzer waren wohl gerade wo anders...

Abends ging´s an einem flachen 10ha Baggersee mit je einer Rute auf Brachsen und (anständige) Karpfen.

Die Karpfenrute lag mit PVA aus.
Für die Brachsen hab ich einen Futterplatz angelegt, an dem ich es erst mal mit der Matchrute versucht habe.
Normalerweise sind die Rotaugen zu erst am Futter.
Der zweite Biss hin und gab mir recht:
Endlich mal ein 30er Rotauge!:vik:
Letztes Jahr hab ich diese Schwelle um´s verrecken nicht knacken können. 
Hatte mich auf 29cm eingeschossen...#c
Dannach folgten Fehlbisse ohne Ende (anders Thema...) und eine enddreißiger Brachse.

Der erste Run an der Karpfenrute, vermutlich ein Satzkarpfen, ist ausgestiegen, aber der zweite hat mich versöhnt:
Ein schlanker 75er Schuppi!

Am Futterplatz lag inzwischen ein Mini-Boilie am Methodfeeder.
Ich wollte ja ü50er Fische...
So hab ich´s,am Vorabend erstenmal versucht.
Gab ein Dauergepiepe, aber keinen Fisch.;+

Als ich gerade einpacken wollte, hat´s dann doch noch geklappt:
Ein 52er Brachse hatte den Köder genommen!:vik:
Ich war überglücklich:
Meine Strategie ist endlich aufgegangen!

Kaum lag der Fisch auf der Abhakmatte, ging der zweite Pieper los:
Eine 54er Brachse lies sich widerstandslos einkurbeln...

Danach hab ich eingepackt.
Vier Jahresbeste an einem Tag!!!:vik:
So sollte das stehenbleiben...

:mEs gibt Tage an denen läuft´s halt einfach...
Der Tag hat mich für die zähen Tage de nicht enden wollenden Winters entschädigt...

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch solche Sternstunden!

Petri Heil,
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## greta444

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo,

Vorgestern:

ca 14 kleine Rotaugen bis 15 cm und dann ein 34er Rotauge |supergri
außerdem hat ein kleiner Barsch auf Made gebissen.

gestern:

in den ersten 10 Minuten 3 Rotaugen, davon eine 28 cm, den Rest vom Tag nix, kein einziger Fisch an beiden angeln!!!

Gebissen haben alle auf Made, Regenwurm und Mais wollt keiner haben.


----------



## Siever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute war ich nach Feierabend bin ich auf dem Heimweg schnell zu Rewe um ne Büchse Mais zu kaufen. Bei dem Wetter muss auf Döbel was gehen...  . Also ab an meine Lieblingsbuhne, da ich nur 2 Stunden und keine Zeit für Experimente hatte. Und siehe da, der erste 50+ des Jahres!!! (51cm)


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri an alle fänger
super fische...#6#6#6.


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Glückwunsch den Fängern!


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Komm auch grad vom Wasser - 5h angesessen und es war richtig was los!
ca. 10 schöne Rotfedern zwischen 20 und 25cm, einige Brassen (alle u45), 3 "dicke" Güstern (ü25) und ebenfalls 3 Karpfen (alle um die 8 pfd) ... das war teilweise richtig stressig 
Bisse gabs auf mehr oder weniger alles - Dosenmais, Regenwurm, Teigkugel...
Zwei Karpfen auf Mais und einen auf einen Maikäfer-Engerling den ich beim Buddeln gefunden hab und die Brassen alle auf Wurm, ansonsten gemischt.
:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Stehen Engerlinge nicht unter Naturschutz?


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Stehen Engerlinge nicht unter Naturschutz?



Sagen wir es mal so, Maikäfer stehen (meines Wissens nach) nicht unter Schutz - man sollte allerdings aufpassen, da diverse andere Engerlinge unter Naturschutz stehen. Daher ist mancherorts auch der Engerling (also alle Larven der Scarabaeoidea) selbst geschützt.
Das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Libellen - Manche Arten "brauchen" _noch_ keinen Artenschutz, da aber der Laie die Arten nicht unterscheiden kann werden einfach alle Arten unter Schutz gestellt.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Stehen Engerlinge nicht unter Naturschutz?



pack sie ruhig auf den haken,die viecher fressen mir im garten die ganzen wurzeln vom buxbaum und den anderen stauden ab.
die gewächse gehen alle ein....#q#q#q


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Ich hatte heute mal wieder ein wenig Zeit, um Angeln zu gehen.
Da Hecht und Zander Schonzeit haben und an unserer Küste eine "Steife Briese" aus West wehte, die kein halbwegs vernünftiges Küstenspinnfischen zuließ, hatte ich heute, nach ewig langer Zeit einmal wieder beschloßen, mein Friedfisch-Gerät zu entstauben, um es am Wasser einzusetzen!

Lieber hätte ich heute mit der Matchrute und Pose geangelt, aber der stürmische Wind ließ mich doch zur Feederrute greifen.

Ich mischte mein Futter aus Paniermehl, Mais und Zimt.

So ein wenig hatte ich heute eigentlich auf eine Tinca Tinca gehofft, doch diese ließen sich nicht zum Anbiß verführen. 

Um so besser schmeckte mein Futter aber den Rotaugen!
In kurzer Zeit hatte ich davon etliche auf dem Futterplatz und nacheinander konnte ich etliche Fische dieser Art in ganz anständigen Größen, über meinen Kescher führen.

Mein Köder bestand aus Meis, Mistwürmern oder beides als Kombi. 

Drei Barsche vergriffen sich ebenfalls an einem Mistwurmbündel, von denen zwei gut 30cm hatten.

War ein richtig schöner Tag und dieser Friedfischausflug auch mehr als nur ein "Notbehelf"!

Gruß Heiko

http://*ih.us/a/img15/2183/20130423k1.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img844/6508/20130423k.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img571/3774/20130423k4.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img515/3716/20130423k2.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img9/7686/20130423k5.jpg


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ steinbuttt
petri schöne fische..#6#6#6


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich bin gerade wieder rein.
War mit Sohnemann schnell ne Runde stippen....
Paar Plötzen und Rotfedern, ne Güster und zwei kleine Karpfen, wovon einer mit zum Räuchern durfte.


----------



## Bierch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo, hab gestern den hier auf Mais in einem See (4,5ha) gefangen. Kann mir jemand sagen was das ist?

Graskarpfen?

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Das dürfte ein Aland sein 

Leider erkennt man das Maul nicht.


----------



## Bierch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein Aland sein
> 
> Leider erkennt man das Maul nicht.



Danke schonmal, könntest Recht haben. Wäre allerdings eher untypisch für diesen See. Gebissen hat er auf eine Maiskette am Haar.

Achso, Größe war 50 cm


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Reicht zum erkennen- Aland ;-).

Allen ein dickes Petri, sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem die Rotaugen und Rotfedern.
lg


----------



## Bierch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Danke, ist wohl tatsächlich ein Aland. Konnte das nicht so genau sagen, bin noch relativer Anfänger.

Den hier gabs auch noch (44er Schuppi)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Von heute. Leider nur Mittelmaß (-45cm)


----------



## moep

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@D1985

Ob die wirklich 45 cm groß waren  oder hast du nicht alle fotografiert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Doch stimmt schon  Hatte aber nur einer das Maß und die anderen waren um einige cm kleiner.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

auch bei uns gehen die ersten besseren feederfänge:q

mfg


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Sehr schöne Rotfedern #6, da hast du ja alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri zu den rotfedern!!! Sehr hübsche fische!!!!

Konnte gestern an der Treene mit der feederrute 18 Brassen und 11 Rotaugen überlisten!!! Gesamtgewicht:10300g!! Es geht langsam los!!

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil allen Fängern.
Ich war gestern nachmittag auch los ein bissl stippen.
Nun ist räuchern angesagt.:m


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hübsch die Racker - genau die richtige Räuchergröße =)
Ich werd mich heute mal wieder mit den Hechten beschäftigen - geht gleich los!
In einem anderen Thread dann später hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Sehr schöne Rotfedern #6, da hast du ja alles richtig gemacht.



@professor tinca  und @all

wird ja auch langsam zeit 

@professor tinca sag mal du wirst deinem *namen* ja sehr ungerecht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ,sieht der nich anders aus

mfg und petri

das wasser wird immer wärmer und es geht weiter#h


----------



## allegoric

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Von heute. Leider nur Mittelmaß (-45cm)



Werden daraus Klopse? Ich glaube, mit Brassen, besser Weißfisch werde ich mich als Delikatesse nie anfreunden können.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Muss ich mal schaun. Noch sind die in der Truhe. Geschmacklich sind Brassen, Rotaugen & Co ganz gut, sogar besser als z. B. Zander finde ich.... ist nur immer viel Fummelarbeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> @professor tinca sag mal du wirst deinem *namen* ja sehr ungerecht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ,sieht der nich anders aus



Noch wollen die Tincas hier nicht so wie ich will.:m
Aber kann nicht mehr lange dauern.

Ansonsten Petri Heil!
Schöne Fische.#6


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo jo die hübschen tincas, einer meiner lieblinge, sind noch sehr zugeknöpft aber ausnahmen bestätigen die regel!|supergri


----------



## xsxx226

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hi,
bei mir gabs letzte Woche beim Aalangeln auch die ersten 2 Tincas.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

schöne fischchen


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Jo...wirklich schöne Fische habt Ihr da gefangen....na dann werd ich mal morgen früh los und mit der Match mein Glück versuchen...mal schauen was die Schleien so treiben...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Tim H.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

So ich war heute auch mal wieder mit der Feederrute los.
das Resultat des tages waren zwei schöne Brassen


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

So...heute gab´s in 3 Stunde nen ganzen Sack voll Rotaugen,Rotfedern und leider nur eine Schleie...nur leider noch nicht wirklich groß...wird die Tage aber noch besser denke ich...beim nächsten mal vergess ich dann auch nicht den Fotoapparat mitzunehmen..grrrrrr...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Bei mir heute morgen wieder "nur" Räucherkarpfen......


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

naja dat sieht nach karpfenpuff aus

petri


----------



## Siever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> naja dat sieht nach karpfenpuff aus
> 
> petri



Wie kommst du darauf? Ist doch scheixxegal wie und wo er die beiden gefangen hat. Sind doch schöne!Petri, Tinca!


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hast du was böses gelesen? wenn ja wo?


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> naja dat sieht nach karpfenpuff aus
> 
> petri





Ganz falsch.
Stinknormales Gewässer des MV Gewässer-Pools.|supergri

@Siever
Danke.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

die haben wir hier auch, mit den gleichen lav- karpfen:q

petri heil#h

ich mache gerade meine waffen scharf:q


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Kann sein.

Die unzähligen Plötzen, Güstern und Bleie hab ich aber nicht fotografiert.....#d|supergri


----------



## Siever

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> hast du was böses gelesen? wenn ja wo?



Dann hab ich es fehlgedeutet. Sorry...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

oki#h


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die unzähligen Plötzen|supergri



und hier ging heute nur rotauge#c |kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> und hier ging heute nur rotauge#c |kopfkrat



Petri Heil!

Ja auch die Karpfen muss man erstmal fangen.:m


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> Ja auch die Karpfen muss man erstmal fangen.:m



jo:q#h
mein lieblingsköder hat zugeschlagen honigpellet:q

petri


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hab heute mit einer Rute auf Schlei geangelt.

Gab einen Stör von ca. 4-5 Kg und einen Graser von ca. 5 Kg. Und das an der leichten UK Floatrute. :k


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

mein heutiger frühansitz ergab:q

einen schönen flachkörperkarpfen, ein supi rotauge und nen
guten hecht alles gefeedert#h

petri heil


----------



## foggetz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri as12!

Ist ja echt mal ein seltsamer Friedfisch auf dem letzten Foto


----------



## joosi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hier mein Fang von Samstag 04.Mai Brasse 63,7 cm 





Auch beim Feedern


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



foggetz schrieb:


> Petri as12!
> 
> Ist ja echt mal ein seltsamer Friedfisch auf dem letzten Foto



jo is nich mein erster, wat muss dat muß

thx

und mfg


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@joosi

schöne brasse 

mfg


----------



## Seneca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ as12:

Echt schöne Fische!#h
Auf was hat der Hecht denn gebissen?
Hast du am Fluss doer See gefeedert?


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

der wollte nen gelben pellet aber nicht weil er ihn mag sondern weil das gelb, ihn hat zuschnappen lassen, 
es ist ein vereinsteich, mein zielfisch sind eigentlich karpfen und schleie aber auch brasse, rotauge und co sind willkommene "beifänge"#h

petri

mfg


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Heute früh mit Sohnemann und Matchrute  am Kanal gewesen.
Köder ist Mais gewesen.

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/5093/090513r.jpg


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

na die sehen ja supi aus:m:m:m
solltest mal eine rute nebenbei auf pellet legen vielleicht steigt noch ein kapitaleres oder schlei oder karpfen ein

petri#h

gruß as12


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

AS das mit den Pellet müssen wir mal besprechen |supergri.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

dat tun wir schönen arbeitstag:m#h


----------



## Kalunga

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder losgezogen an den Rhein. Wetter war zwar nicht das beste, aber ich hatte dennoch meinen Spaß. Neben etlichen Grundeln konnte ich auch 2 schöne Alande und ein Rotauge rausholen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Bei mir gabs letztens noch einen Graser. Dieser hatte aber ca. 10 Kg und hat wieder an der, mit 22er Hauptschnur bestückten, leichten Floatrute gebissen. #c


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Heute ging um 5:00 mit Bonifaz ans Wasser.
Nach nur 10 Minuten hat es gerappelt, jedenfalls bei Bonifaz.
Er konnte seinen ersten Karpfen verhaften |supergri.

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/3364/120513.jpg


Bei mir gingen nur kleine Plötzen ans Band.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Das ist ein ausgesprochen schöner Karpfen, wie aus dem Lehrbuch!


----------



## Der-Graf

Was für ein traumhaft schöner Fisch! Auf so einen bin ich wirklich ein klein bisschen neidisch - der würde mich glücklicher machen, als jeder 20kg+ Spiegler oder sowas... Ein dickes Petri von mir!


----------



## chris1990

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ Finke20

habt ihr die die Fische mitgenommen oder wieder frei gelassen ich weiß das Rotfedern net groß werden weil ich lass die meistens frei 

mfg chris


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Die Plötzen durften diesmal weiterwachsen, für den Karpfen ist es mit dem wachsen vorbei.


----------



## fishing jones

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri#6
Wat ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo petri heil schöner fisch

gruß


----------



## sascha03

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo!
Leider nur ein Rotauge 25cm am Vatertag.

Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

heute früh windstille ecke:q


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Das ist ja eine sehr schöne Tinca #6.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo habe mich auch sehr gefreut, zumal das wetter nich so prickelnd war:q


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

56cm
Langsam "hasse" ich die Schleien. Die 60cm wollen einfach nicht fallen...|supergri
Das war die 23. Schleie über 40cm dieses Jahr(bis 58cm).
Gruss ROY


----------



## matscher83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> 56cm
> Langsam "hasse" ich die Schleien. Die 60cm wollen einfach nicht fallen...|supergri
> Das war die 23. Schleie über 40cm dieses Jahr(bis 58cm).
> Gruss ROY




net schlecht!!! da kann ich leider"NOCH" net ganz mithalten#6
vorgestern 3 sehr gute Rotfedern u gestern ne schöne 41cm schleie:lpetri an alle fänger bilder siehe rostocker anglerkurve


----------



## Raubfischfreak125

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

WOW - klasse Tinca... #6 die 60´er Marke fällt schon irgendwann... 

Dickes Petri allen Fängern, schöne Fische hier zu sehen... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> 56cm
> Langsam "hasse" ich die Schleien. Die 60cm wollen einfach nicht fallen...|supergri
> Das war die 23. Schleie über 40cm dieses Jahr(bis 58cm).
> Gruss ROY




sind die nich bisschen groß

petri schöne farbe die tinca, was ist das denn für ein herrliches gewässer, wenn man fragen darf?

ich hatte heute früh nen lütten setzi gleich im wasser vom haken befreit#h


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

herrliches wetter und nen schönen spiegler
und er war echt schön gezeichnet


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ as12: Das ist ein privater See, wo es zum Glück keine Karpfen gibt. Hat ca. 2ha und den gibt es schon ca. 60 Jahre.
Petri dank

Gruss ROY


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi 

dann halte ihn auch schön karpfenfrei, sonst ist mit den schönen tincas bald vorbei

supi gewässer kann man neidisch werden#h

gruß und petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> herrliches wetter und nen schönen spiegler
> und er war echt schön gezeichnet



So 'n Teil hab ich heut morgen auch gefangen.:m

Petri Heil allen Fängern!
|wavey:


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo sehn sehr schön aus die teilchen
aber trotzdem langsam vermisse ich die schleien|kopfkrat#h


gruß und petri


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

heute früh  immer diese gelben pellets


----------



## Pratfall-Bob

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo Kollegen,

habe heute diese wunderschöne Tinca gefangen.

Köder: Made

Montage: Waggler / Matchrute

Länge: genau 50 cm

Gewässer: ehemaliger Baggersee 

Tiefe: 4,5 m


----------



## Felipe95

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri !!!

Echt ein wunderschöner Fisch !


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil den Fängern!

Bei mir war gestern Scheixxwetter!
10 min angeln ... Regen, Flucht ins Auto ... 10 min angeln, Flucht ins Auto... usw.
Nach ner Stunde hab ich abgebrochen. Einen Fisch konnte ich zwischendurch trotzdem fangen::m


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri zu den Schleien

Auf was habt dir die Schleien gefangen und welches Lockfutter?

Grüße


----------



## Pratfall-Bob

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo Slick,

also, ich verwende gerne herbes, dunkles Futter. In diesem Fall "Van den Eynde - black" als basis Mix für die Farbe.

Das Ganze etwas herb / fischig gemacht mit einem Stickmix ( Dynamite Baits, glaube ich). 
Dann noch etwas Muschel- und Leberextrakt von top Secret unter das Futter.
Dieses Zeug habe ich auch an die maden gepinselt.

Als Flüssig-Lockstoff habe ich auch schon mal Bittermandel getestet, und hatte damit gute Erfolge.

Ich persönlich bin kein allzu großer Mais-Fan, weder Dosen- noch Hartmais.

Wie ist es aktuell bei Euch mit den Fressaktivitäten?

Stehen die Schleien bei Euch auch noch so tief?

Schöne Pfingsten!!!


:m Marcus


----------



## Slick

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hi Marcus,

ich habe in meinem Leben noch keine einzige Schleie gefangen.Sind aber wunderschöne Tiere,wie man sieht.
Ich wollt es mal demnächst an einem See probieren und bin daher etwas unerfahren mit Schleien.

Danke nochmals.

Grüße


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

moin auch.

petri zu den schönen fischen..#6#6
bei uns in der region,tut sich absolut nichts.tote hose.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

schöne schleien von euch, ich kam nicht zu sie wurde mir quasi vor den füssen weggefangen deshalb kein foto

aber eben mal wieder ein richtig gutes rotes 

gruß und petri


----------



## sascha03

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo!
Gestern 3 Rotfedern 17-20cm und einen Barsch 18cm.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Grüsse
Sascha!


----------



## Uwe1987

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Aufgrund eines Umzuges konnte ich dieses Jahr bislang noch nicht Angeln gehen. Letztes Wochenende hat sich dann doch die Möglichkeit ergeben mal zwischendurch für knapp 2 Stunden die Köder baden zu gehen.
Normalerweise bin ich "bekennender" Hecht-Angler - insbesondere im Mai und im Herbst/Winter. Das Gewässer, dass ich bei einem kurzen Besuch meine Großvaters befischen konnte, ist allerdings nur ein kleiner, typischer Dorfteich. Zwar haben wir hier auch vor Jahren mal zwei Hechte eingesetzt; diese sollen allerdings nicht befischt werden, da sie die Rotaugen und Barsche in Schach halten sollen. 
Für den kurzen Trip hab ich dann auch kein schweres Gerät mitgeschleppt. Lediglich eine Rute kam mit ans Wasser. Dabei handelt es sich nichtmals um meine eigene Rute - normalerweise benutzt ich nur ungern anderen Leuten ihr Gerät. In diesem Fall handelt es sich allerdings um die Lieblingrute meines Opas. Eine alte Sportex Topaz Carp. Schon als Kind hat mir mein Opa diese Rute immer als seinen persönlichen Schatz vorgestellt. Inzwischen ist diese Rute trotz ihres Alters auch meine Lieblingsrute geworden. Die schönsten Fische habe ich bislang mit ihr gefangen. Und auch dieses Mal sollte sie mich nicht enttäuschen:
Am kleinen Teich angekommen fing ich gleich ungeduldig an den Haken mit Mais zu bestücken. Die Tiefen des Teichs kenne ich inzwischen überall auswendig und die Bebleiung der Pose erfolgte in der heimischen Regentonne. Unmittelbar nach dem Auswerfen fing ich geich das erste Rotauge. Dieses stand vor der großen Weide, die weit ins Wasser reinwächst. Diese Stelle direkt vor dem Baum ist eigtl. immer ein Garant für Fisch. Insbesondere Karpfen fange ich hier für gewöhnlich in grundnähe. Nach diesem ersten Rotauge passierte komischerweise nichts mehr. Ich versuchte noch ein paar andere Stellen - insbesonder vor 2 kleinen Seerosenfeldern. Aber die Bisse blieben aus. Etwas ernüchtert beschloss ich meinen Joker auszuspielen: Brötchen. Ich zerbrach 2 alte Brötchen und warf diese direkt vor die Weide. Es gibt kaum einen Tag, andem die Fische diesen Köder verschmähen. Heute schien so ein Tag zu sein. Es passierte einfach nichts. Die Schwärme an Rotaugen blieben wie verschwunden. Langsam trieb das Brot in die Weiden und in die Seerosen... hier kam plötzlich Bewegung in den Teich und ich konnte sehen, wie die Rotaugen anfingen das aufgeweichte Brot zu fressen. Ein lautes Schmatzen verriet mir, dass auch die Karpfen am Fressen waren. Also schnell die feinsäuberlich montierte Posenmontage gekappt und einen einfachen Haken an die Schnur gebunden. Die einfachste Methode der Welt. Ein Vorfach der Stärke 0,24 direkt an die Hauptschnur. Dann noch schnell etwas von dem Brötchen vom Vortag, dass in weiser Vorraussicht bereits in einer Plastiktüte zäh gemacht wurde, an den Haken geködert. Ein erster Wurf offenbarte das offensichtliche: ich komme nicht ran an die besagte Stelle vor den Weiden. Ich musste also um den kleinen Teich gehen und von der anderen Seite fischen. Das Problem hierbei ist allerdings, dass das Wasser dort nur knapp 75 cm tief ist und man wegen eines Zauns unmittelbar am Ufer stehen muss. Da der Teich mit Quellwasser gespeist wird, ist das Wasser immer recht klar. Wer Fische fangen will wirft diese Stelle also von dem anderen Ufer an... Also hieß es auf allen Vieren ranschleichen. Drüben angekommen dann in der Hocke sitzend die Weiden angeworfen. Der Wurf ging etwas zu weit - das Vorfach hing bereits etwas über einen kleinen Ast. Allerdings war das in diesem Fall eher förderlich, da so nur der Köder auf dem Wasser lag und das Vorfach in der Luft hing. Es dauerte auch nicht lang und einer der scheuen Karpfen, die kurz zuvor das Brot im "offenen Wasser verschmähten" verleibte sich das Stück Brötchen mit einem Schwall ein. Sofort war Spannung auf der Schnur und das "Zerren" begann. Der Fisch wollte natürlich sofrt weiter rein in die Weiden... Das Vorfach hielt stand und ich konnte in aus dem Gebüsch manövrieren... Direkt in die nächsten Seerosen #q Diese scheinen noch recht weich zu sein im Frühling und es waren auch nicht sonderlich viele... Glück gehabt. Danach ging es zur Mitte des Teichs. Meine weiche Lieblingsrute ist wie dafür gemacht, dachte in ich diesem Moment. Die Rute bog sich kräftig und schon bald war der Fisch ermüdet. Mein zweiter Fisch des Jahres. Stattliche 67 cm - nicht schlecht für diesen Löschteich/Dorfweiher. Schnell den Fisch versorgt (mein Opa hatte zuvor einen Karpfen bestellt... "sie sollen raus um Platz für die Schleien zu schaffen") und wieder ab nach Hause.
Ich hoffe, ich finde dieses Jahr noch häufiger die Zeit ans Wasser zu gehen.

Grüße.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hm bei uns ist auch shit wetter, welches nicht zum friedfischen lockt aber es soll ja werden#c 
schade um die herrlichen frühstunden die ohne fischen ins land gezogen sind aber bei 3-8°C macht es morgens wahrlich keinen spass

die saison ist aber noch "lang":q:q

gruß und petri


----------



## Esox84

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Netter Spiegler von gestern...|bigeyes


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo petri#6


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Da wegen Hochwassers an einen Aalansitz im Fluss derzeit nicht zu denken ist, sind wir heute zum Feedern an unseren Vereinsteich gefahren. |rolleyes

Es waren einige Brassen zwischen 40-50cm dabei, ein Karpfen von 50cm und viele Rotaugen.

Alles in allem ein schöner Tag... :m


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute nochmal Feedern gewesen, neben einigen Karpfen und unzähligen Brassen meine erste Schleie überhaupt gefangen, sind wirklich wunderschöne Fische... :l


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Das hat sich ja gelohnt  ~Michi~, Petri zum Fang #6.


----------



## NedRise

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Michi, schöne Strecken, hat bestimmt Spass gemacht.


----------



## Thairo

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Na er hat sie ja nicht alleine gefangen. 

Zu den größenverhältnisse hat Michi ja nichts geschrieben, daher nochmal die Information: Der Kescher ist ein 70x70 Kescher.

Sprich die Fische haben größtenteils eine Größe von ~50cm.

P.S. nachher geht es weiter, wieder ne runde Feedern, bringen euch also sicher noch ein paar schöne Fisch Bilder mit.


----------



## Thairo

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Kurz und knapp: Michi und ich haben heute nach ca. 4 1/2 Stunden abgebrochen, war einfach nichts los... haben in der Zeit drei, vier kleine Fischstäbchen (Rotaugen) und 1 größeres Rotauge sowie eine Brasse gefangen.


----------



## zandernase

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Moinsen,
nachdem ich heute morgen mit der Familie ergebnislos am Rhein rumgekurvt und ne trockene Stelle zu feedern zu finden (keine Chance, hier steht die Brühe schon über die Kante) kam die  Planänderung in den Garten zu fahren und ich stippe ein bisschen am Bach. Also die 5m Köfi-Tele-Stippe raus, der Bach ist zwar nur 5m breit aber irgendwie muss ich ja die steile Böschung überwinden.
Nach ein paar handlangen Rotaugen und Rapfen, biss ein 20cm Rapfen der an der Stippe schon ganz witzig hin und her geschossen ist.
Auf einmal bewegte sich die Pose allerdings irgendwie komisch.
UNd dann war die Stippe krumm. Ich konnte dann auch gleich sehen warum. Ich hatten nen Karpfen an der Rückenflosse erwischt. 
Nach ein paar mal rechts und links hab ich mich dann irgendwie die Böschung mit dem Kescher runterutschen lassen, den mir meine Frau schnell aus dem Auto geholt hatte.
Raus kamm dann ein schöner 33cm Karpfen der wirklich SPass an der Köfi-Stippe gemacht hat. Ich hab wirklich gezittert das das alles hält.

Gruß ZN

p.s. 3x dürft ihr raten wer demnächst am bach anfängt zu füttern....


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

ich wurde auch mal belohnt

gruß und petri


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Heute nochmal Feedern gewesen, neben einigen Karpfen und unzähligen Brassen meine erste Schleie überhaupt gefangen, sind wirklich wunderschöne Fische... :l



schöne fische#h


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ach is der Minikarpen süß, n richtig schöner Kerl 


Petri allen Fängern 

Dienstag durfte ein Nicht angelnder Freund auch mal ne Barbe an der Feederrute drillen


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

karpfen kommt in fahrt|bigeyes

gruß und petri


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri! :m

Bei uns is grad nen Riesen Loch, die letzen 3 mal Feedern nur 1-4 Fische und die waren nicht mal groß. :c


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

...waren eben auch noch los ein bissel Feedern...Fazit nach 4 Stunden..Etliche schöne große Rotaugen und 4 Forellen. Die Forellen bissen alle beim absinken...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Petri! :m
> 
> Bei uns is grad nen Riesen Loch, die letzen 3 mal Feedern nur 1-4 Fische und die waren nicht mal groß. :c



Jo feedern is schwierig immer dieser ostwind
Es beisst sehr zurückhaltend

Gruss und petri

Heute früh gings aber gut :q


----------



## sascha03

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo!
Gestern 3 Rotaugen (Besatzfische???) von 7-10cm,1 Rotauge 14cm und 1 Rotauge 27cm (PB!). 3 Karpfen konnte ich als Anfänger mit 0,16er Schnur und 0,12er Vorfach nicht halten. War aber interessant 60cm Karpfen zu drillen. Ein erfahrener Angler, der gerade vorbei kam, hat die Fische jedenfalls auf 60cm geschätzt. Ich dachte im kleinen Teich währen keine grossen Karpfen drin. Der Angle sagte mir aber, dass es eine Schleuse unter Wasser/Boden gibt, die den kl Teich mit dem Grossen verbindet.

Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## greta444

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo,

Am Samstag war ein super Angeltag, habe mit der Feederrute 5 Rotfedern (dürfen wieder schwimmen) und 10 richtig ordentlich große Brassen gefangen. Da bei uns sowieso Entnahmepflich für Brassen besteht hab ich sie diesmal alle mitgenommen und zu Fischbouletten verarbeitet - ich war erstaunt wie lecker die waren #6 und es kam ordentlich was raus aus den 10 Fischen, haben zwei Tage dran gegessen und noch einen Teil eingefroren |bigeyes


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

filetierst du die brassen vor dem durchdrehen? ich mache die bouletten öfter aus winterrotaugen#h

gruß und petri


----------



## greta444

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo,

Mir hat mal jemand ein Rezept geschickt und so hab ich es gemacht:
Kopf und Schwanzflosse ab, Innereien raus, abgewaschen und mit einem Küchenpapier den Schleim weg gemacht. Dann kurz gekocht (2-3 min), danach lässt sich die Haut mit Schuppen und restlichen Flossen ganz leicht abziehen. Dann habe ich nur die großen Gräten entfernt und den ganzen Rest in den Fleischwolf (kleinste Lochscheibe). 
 Ei, Semmelbrösel und Zwiebeln dazu, gewürzt habe ich mit Salz, Pfeffer und Dill.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo so ungfähr machen wir das auch, nur ich schuppe und filier die rotaugen, je weniger gräten desto schmackhafter#h

gruß und petri:q


----------



## Felipe95

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich hab am WE auch Fischbuletten aus brassen gemacht und finde die auch echt lecker !!!

Hier mal mein Rezept:

500g Brassenfilets (durch den Wolf... kleinste Lochscheibe)
ca. 50g Hafer- oder Weizenkleie
2 Eier
1 Knoblauchzehe
etwas Pfeffer und Salz
etwas Limetten oder Zitronensaft
frische Kräuter

Kann ich nur empfehlen mal aus zu probieren !

Gruß Felix


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

nich groß und auch nich klein:q


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil!

In den letzten Tagen hatte ich auch "nur" Plötzen, Rotfedern und gelegentlich mal Blei und Güster in allen möglichen Größen.
Die schmeiß ich aber immer gleich wieder rein ohne Bild.:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich hatte letztens 4 oder 5 Brassen. Die waren aber nur minimal größer als die Rotaugen.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> In den letzten Tagen hatte ich auch "nur" Plötzen, Rotfedern und gelegentlich mal Blei und Güster in allen möglichen Größen.
> Die schmeiß ich aber immer gleich wieder rein ohne Bild.:m



ich sonst auch aber heute hätte ich fast pb(40+) in rotauge gehabt, hatte sie halb an land,war zu faul für den kescher, schwupp zappelte sie zurück#q und nun mußte ich das hier knipsen, karpfen gehen noch einigermaßen aber nur setzlinge, da knipse ich eh nicht alle, die kommen wie gesehen zurück#h

was richtig wenig geht sind schleie|kopfkrat

gruß und petri


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

herrliches wetter heute früh und auch mal fisch #h


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Bei uns läuft es in den letzten Tagen nicht sehr gut, beim letzten mal gab es lediglich 2 Brassen von denen die größere voll mit Laichausschlag gewesen ist. Ich denke mal das is auch der Grund wieso es im Moment so schlecht läuft, die haben andere Dinge im Kopf als wie fressen! :q


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

sind das bodden brassen?


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Nein, die kommen alle aus unserem Vereinsteich! #6

Die kleineren liegen meist alle so bei 35-40cm, die großen bei 50+ cm...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

oki

hatte bergen gelesen


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hi

wir waren auf schatzsuche und haben gold gefunden ähm rotmacht spass die fischchen zu fangen und schleie tummeln sich da auch

PS: leider hatte der setzkescher ein loch und daraus verschwanden sie dann doch


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri, wir werden am Wochenende auch wieder los gehen. Ich hoffe das es dann bei uns auch wieder besser läuft als die letzen male!


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hi

dann petri am we, wollte nur anmerken gestern abends gings richtig gut aber heute früh kaum oder keine fischbewegung, wir geben dem luftdruck mal wieder die schuld stark gefallen feedern kann zur sucht werden, ach angeln allgemein


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute lief es ein wenig besser als die letzen Tage, konnten immerhin 4 Fische Fangen. Nen Rotauge und 3 schöne Brassen, sind aber immer noch am Laichen... #6


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri #h

und was machste damit bouletten


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> petri #h
> 
> und was machste damit bouletten



Brassen schmecken auch geräuchert super. Ist in Süddeutschland vielerorts ne Delikatesse und im Norden immer noch nen Geheimtipp :m


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Stimmt hab ich noch nie probiert


----------



## Raubfischfreak125

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Konnte gestern diese dicke Tinca zum Landgang überreden... 
Für mich bisher die Größte überhaupt... 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob sie einfach nur vollgefressen war oder sind sie im Laichgeschäft?? ;+

Dickes Petri in die Runde... LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil!

Also hier ist jetzt Schleienlaichzeit.
In manchen Seen schon fertig und in manchen noch dabei.

PS: Ich hatte gestern zwei Satzer und eine Schleie.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

jo schönes fetten teilchen, herrlicher fisch, welcher köder?
hier war gestern nothing|uhoh:
soweit ich weiß, im direkten laichbetrieb frisst die schleie nicht


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich hoffe das wird bald wieder besser... |rolleyes

Die letzen Tage läuft es sowas von schlecht aber ich denke mal das hängt mit dem laichen zusammen.

Am Samstag in 7 Stunden gerade mal 3 Rotaugen die nicht mal 20cm gehabt haben und eine knapp 40er Brasse. 

Von den Schleien und Karpfen ist im Moment garnix mehr zu sehen...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

und ich hab meine feederruten auf zander umgebaut,hier ist ja ein friedfischfred:q vielleicht heute abend wieder auf schlei
den gibt es noch, jedenfalls auf bildern von kumpels:q:q aber die saison geht ja noch ein weilchen

mfg


----------



## Raubfischfreak125

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

die Tinca hatte auf 4 Maiskörner gebissen...
Auf Made gabs etliche Brassen, die scheinen Knast gehabt zu haben wie sau nach dem ableichen... #6

Der Kollege der neben mir saß konnte noch zwei Satzkarpfen und ne Tinca fangen... 

Ich werds heut Abend nochmal bei nem Kurzansitz von 20 - 22 Uhr versuchen... Wobei es ganz schön warm werden soll |kopfkrat na mal sehen... |rolleyes

Viel Erfolg euch allen bei der Pirsch... LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Alex1860

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gestern um 16 Uhr in der prallen Sonne eine 53er Nase mit 2097 gramm  in bayern dad ma song: "Zeckalfett des drum"  übrigends meine erste Nase überhaupt


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri schönes fischen aber übersetz mal auf deutsch:q:q:q
"Zeckalfett des drum"?:q


----------



## Alex1860

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> petri schönes fischen aber übersetz mal auf deutsch:q:q:q
> "Zeckalfett des drum"?:q



auf Hochdeutsch: Dieser Fisch ist sehr gut genährt :vik:


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Schöne Fische, Petri! #6


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

man man dat muss man ja studieren, is ja ne fremdsprache


----------



## PhantomBiss

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@Alex1860

Petri Heil! 
A sauberne Nosn  Is die zufällig aus da Donau?


----------



## sascha03

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo!
Sontag am Vereinsgewässer in Holland.Fotos werden nachgeliefert, da ich mein Fotokabel bei meinen Eltern vergessen habe.
1 Rotauge 10cm, 5 Schleien 15-28cm, 3 Störe 73-75cm, 2 Barsche 10 und 18cm (Beifang), 1 Äsche.

Grüsse
Sascha
DSCI0006.jpgDSCI0006.jpgDSCI0005.jpg


----------



## Alex1860

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> @Alex1860
> 
> Petri Heil!
> A sauberne Nosn  Is die zufällig aus da Donau?



na aus der salzach |wavey:


----------



## Alex1860

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> man man dat muss man ja studieren, is ja ne fremdsprache



kimm moi zwoa wochan owa des lernst ganz schnoi :vik:


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Alex1860,

ich versuche mal einen Übersetzung.



> kimm moi zwoa wochan owa des lernst ganz schnoi



Also AS soll mal zwei Wochen zu euch kommen und dann lernt er es ganz schnell |kopfkrat.


----------



## PhantomBiss

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> na aus der salzach |wavey:


 Aso, ja aber echt super! #6|wavey:


----------



## Alex1860

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Alex1860,
> 
> ich versuche mal einen Übersetzung.
> 
> 
> 
> Also AS soll mal zwei Wochen zu euch kommen und dann lernt er es ganz schnell |kopfkrat.



richtig  aber ich müll jetz den thread nimma weida mit meinem boarisch zu  ich lass demnächst mal wieder fangbilder für mich sprechen #6


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> richtig  aber ich müll jetz den thread nimma weida mit meinem boarisch zu  ich lass demnächst mal wieder fangbilder für mich sprechen #6


Das wäre sehr toll von dir! Deutsch ist was feines...
Gruss ROY


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Alex1860,
> 
> ich versuche mal einen Übersetzung.
> 
> 
> 
> Also AS soll mal zwei Wochen zu euch kommen und dann lernt er es ganz schnell |kopfkrat.



nö finke wir bleiben lieber hier:q:q aber bei den nasen:q:q könnte man schwach werden#h


So

früher hieß der Spruch: "kommt der wind aus dem osten, fangen die haken an zu rosten#q aber seht selbst:q:q und wir haben ostwind:q|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Läuft immer noch schleppend aber immerhin...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

geht doch:q:q


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Nachschub von Heute, die kleineren erspare ich euch ging richtig gut...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

gestern abend


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gestern abend mal auf Barben probiert, willig waren aber nur Rotaugen und ein Döbel....


----------



## Daeng

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Nachdem ich Sonntag leider verschlafen hatte, habe ich es dann um 8.30 Uhr doch noch ans Wasser geschafft. 7 Stunden absolut nichts, nicht mal ein Zupfer an der Bolo. Hatte schon alles eingepackt als es doch noch zupfte... 12 Minuten später mit parallelem Kescherauspacken zeigte sich dann ein schöner Schuppi....


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ grubenreiner...wirklich wieder echt schöne Bilder ...

..echt Klasse...und der Schupi ist auch wunderschön anzsehen...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hab soeben ca 2kg Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern und Brassen von gestern zu Bratfisch verarbeitet und eingelegt =)
Ein kleinerer Karpfen (ca 4 kg) schwimmt wieder.
Heut Abend nach dem Regen werden dann Tauwürmer gesammelt und die Tage gehts den Schleien an den Kragen!


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Sorry, falscher Thread


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Weil ich keine Foddos hab? :r
Dann gibts demnächst mal welche - in 3 tagen werden die Gläser frühestens geöffnet


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Nein, ich meinte:

Sorry, ich habe aus Versehen im falschen Thread gepostet und daher den Inhalt meines Posts gelöscht und mit "Sorry-falscher Thread" ersetzt.

war nicht im geringsten an dich gerichtet, Sorry wenns so rüberkam.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte:
> 
> Sorry, ich habe aus Versehen im falschen Thread gepostet und daher den Inhalt meines Posts gelöscht und mit "Sorry-falscher Thread" ersetzt.
> 
> war nicht im geringsten an dich gerichtet, Sorry wenns so rüberkam.



 
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen - so empfindlich bin ich auch wieder nicht :m


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Dann is ja gut:m Wollt nur sicher gehen kein Mißverständniss stehen zu lassen....


----------



## Frettchen82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hey leute,

heute eine Nase in der Mosel erwischt mit Spinner an der Schwanzflosse gehakt.

47cm die gute. Meine erste überhaupt...

Foto im Thread "Fangberichte Mosel"


----------



## angelarne

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo,

ich wollte hier mal einen Ausnahmefang an meinem Gewässer posten. Ich hoffe doch, das Störe zu den Friefischen zählen.

113 cm und 10 Pfund hatt der Gute. Gebissen auf zwei Tauwürmer am 4er Haken. 

#h


----------



## Frettchen82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri um Stör. Einfach geile Fische und überall willkommen...


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute gab es nur einen besseren Fisch neben einer kleinen Rotfeder und einem kleinen Rotauge. Finde er hatte wunderschöne Flossen!


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Bilderbuchkarpfen :m


----------



## acidbrain

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Letztes Weekend an einem Baggersee schöne Plötzen auf Mais gefangen. Die schönste hab ich in Pixel gebannt...


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo, heute auch mal ein paar pics von mir. Ansitz mit Wurm am Vereinsteich. Alle Fische schwimmen wieder, Schleien waren neulich eh noch geschont. Petri an alle


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Schöne Fische!

Petri an die Fänger!

Hab zur Zeit leider nicht so viel Glück:c

Aber Angeln ist nicht nur Fische fangen!


----------



## Plietischig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Eigentlich bin ich der geborene  Raubfischangler. Heute Topwatern auf Hechte, morgen Zander in der Elbe,  Barsche zwischen den Booten twitchen und große Gummis aufm Bodden  werfen, das ist für mich angeln.

Von friedlichen hab ich nicht viel Ahnung, abgesehen von Beifängen und Aland sowie Döbelangeln.
Doch einmal im Jahr jage ich die Brassen ganz gezielt mit künstlichen  Ködern, der Baitcast, mit Wobblern, Rubberjigs, Minikopytos, und alles  was Brassen zu diesen Zeitpunkt zum fressen gern haben. 

Hiermal zwei Fotos von Fischen die wir in ein, zwei Wochen zu Dutzenden fingen, wat für fette Dinger!!


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

petri allen fängern
bei uns trotz schmuddel wetter ein karpfen ist leider noch auf der flucht:q:q und einige dieser schönen rotaugen, schleie wollte nicht|krach:


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute lief es mal wieder richtig gut! :q

Allerdings hab ich nen richtig großen Karpfen an der Matchrute verloren, der hat Schnur ohne Ende genommen und hat sich dann in nem Gebüsch verabschiedet. 

Haben dann noch einige Rotaugen in der größe des Fotos hier gefangen, nen paar Mini Barsche und noch ne schöne Schleie durch ausschlitzen verloren...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo schlei löppt zur zeit


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

endlich war wetter


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@as12:
ich kann zwar keine Zander fangen, dafür hatte ich Glück bei den Tincas 
:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gestern fing ich u.a. Güster. Mit 42,5cm bisher mein Größter.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@Silvio.i., watt fürn Trümmer!!! Petri.
Aber biste sicher das das Maßband nicht Falten geschlagen hat


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> @as12:
> ich kann zwar keine Zander fangen, dafür hatte ich Glück bei den Tincas
> :m



man man hammer teil ich will nicht fragen wo#6#6#6#6
is ja zum neidisch werden|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> @Silvio.i., watt fürn Trümmer!!! Petri.
> Aber biste sicher das das Maßband nicht Falten geschlagen hat



Bin froh, dass die beim Abriss schon überm Kescher war. Vor 3 Wochen ein ähnliches Erlebniss. Nur, dass Tinca (ca. 70cm) Sieger geblieben ist. Habe auch sonst immer viel Pech beim Schleiangeln, aber Ausdauer zahlt sich irgendwann aus.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass die beim Abriss schon überm Kescher war. Vor 3 Wochen ein ähnliches Erlebniss. Nur, dass Tinca (ca. 70cm) Sieger geblieben ist. Habe auch sonst immer viel Pech beim Schleiangeln, aber Ausdauer zahlt sich irgendwann aus.



Wusste gar nicht das die so groß werden. Hab mit den letzten Fangbildern auch meine ersten Schleien gefangen. Die können ganz schön paddeln....


----------



## FISHHARD

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass die beim Abriss schon überm Kescher war. Vor 3 Wochen ein ähnliches Erlebniss. Nur, dass Tinca (ca. 70cm) Sieger geblieben ist. Habe auch sonst immer viel Pech beim Schleiangeln, aber Ausdauer zahlt sich irgendwann aus.






...ne 70 er Tinca ??? ....na,na,na....:m


Gruß


----------



## Mr_Oakheart

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Auch mal was von mir.

Mir ging gestern ein 80ziger Graskarpfen ans Band.






Petri, Mike


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

samstag und sonntag unter anderem


----------



## shocki

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@ Mike 

Wirklich schöner Graser. Herrlich!


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Sehr schöne Tinca´s hast du verhaftet AS #6.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi finke

jo hab auch viel mühe und ausdauer investiert
wat is nun mit nem friedlichen ansitz ende august psk?


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gestern Nacht beim Aalangeln...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

zählt nicht:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

petri


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Shit... :c


----------



## D123J

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri allen Fängern!!!

War auch mal wieder los:


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

moin#h


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

es löppt


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:



> es löppt



Das sehe ich AS,ganz dickes Petri #6.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich AS,ganz dickes Petri #6.



hi thx

ja es macht süchtig und betriebsblind|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

hast ne pn


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Bei dir gibt's ja Schleien wie bei uns Rotaugen, Petri! :m


----------



## Leihwagenmafia

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

habe am Montag abends auch einen schönen Fisch gefangen.

Ein Rotauge mit 40 cm und 930 Gramm...


----------



## Angel-Kai

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Leihwagenmafia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe am Montag abends auch einen schönen Fisch gefangen.
> 
> Ein Rotauge mit 40 cm und 930 Gramm...



Petri, geiles fettes Ding...!


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri cooles rotauge 40cm ist schon ne nummer gibt es auch nicht täglich
es war aber kein aland?





~Michi~ schrieb:


> Bei dir gibt's ja Schleien wie bei uns Rotaugen, Petri! :m



scheint fasst so#h#h siehe


----------



## Barsch_Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich geh nicht sehr oft ansitzen, doch heute Vormittag hats mich mit der Poserute ans Wasser gelockt. 
Und siehe da. Gleich zwei Premieren für mich!! Meine erste Karausche (31cm)! Und meine erste Schleie (27cm)! Und weil es so schön war, folgte noch eine zweite Karausche (26cm)!

Alle 3 keine übergroßen, dafür aber überschöne :m:l
Die Fotos von den üblichen Brassen und Rotaugen habe ich mir gespart:g


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

eig wollt ich gestern abend schnell nur ein paar Köfis stippen. Aber irgendwie wollten die nicht. Also die Stippe etwas tiefer gestellt um vlt, in Bodennähe einen kl. Barsch oder sowas zu erwischen.... die Minipose taucht ab - Anschlag... und ab ging die Lutzi 

Hier das Ergebnis -> Eine wunderschöne und sehr grell gefärbte 35er Schleie. An der feinen Köfistippe schon etwas kniffelig... aber hat gehalten.

http://*ih.us/a/img153/8985/r9ba.jpg

Fürs kurze Foto hab ich den Holzbalken vorher mit Wasser getränkt und den Fisch vorsichtig darauf abgelegt. Die Schleie sollte keine Schäden davon getragen haben.


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Die Fische haben heute nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder gebissen wie verrückt, hier mal ein paar von den besseren...


----------



## Carp-MV

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo,
ich war mit meinen Schatzi auch mal wieder über Nacht am See und von 22Uhr bis 5Uhr konnte ich immerhin einen Spiegler (53cm) und nen Klodeckel (56cm) verhaften. Mit ner 30g Posenrute macht sowas natürlich richtig Fun. 
Leider hab ich meine Kamera vergessen und musste in der Not das Handy nehmen. Also nicht sauer sein wegen der bescheidenen Bildqualität! ^^






Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Barsch_Fan schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht sehr oft ansitzen, doch heute Vormittag hats mich mit der Poserute ans Wasser gelockt.
> Und siehe da. Gleich zwei Premieren für mich!! Meine erste Karausche (31cm)! Und meine erste Schleie (27cm)! Und weil es so schön war, folgte noch eine zweite Karausche (26cm)!
> 
> Alle 3 keine übergroßen, dafür aber überschöne :m:l
> Die Fotos von den üblichen Brassen und Rotaugen habe ich mir gespart:g



Super schöne Fische! Petri!


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri allen fängern, hier ist es auch noch gut


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@as12: langsam reicht es aber auch |muahah:


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> @as12: langsam reicht es aber auch |muahah:



bin doch gerade erst in hochform|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

den muss ich noch zeigen der hat mich fast
um den verstand gebracht, nicht groß aber fast zu schlau
so lange hat eine tinca selten am köder gespielt es war eine
gefühlte ewigkeit


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

|rolleyesangeln macht spass|rolleyes


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger! besonders as12 legt ja grade gut vor 

Gestern hab ich 3 (in Worten DREI) schöne Karpfen verloren, einen Winzling von einem Wels mit knapp 50cm gefangen und beim Einpacken dann dochnoch den einen (leider kleinen) Karpfen landen können |supergri
Das war aber auch eine super Situation - alle anderen Ruten schon reingeholt (2 Uhr Nachts) und gesehen wie jemand am Wurmbündel knabbert. Da viele kleine Weißfische unterwegs waren hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht und nehm die Rute in die Hand und Kurbel einfach monoton ein - und dann ist der Kleine abgedüst 
Ich schätze jetz mal auf 4kg - hab den Kurzen aber noch im Wasser abgehakt und weiter schwimmen lassen.
#h


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



as12 schrieb:


> |rolleyesangeln macht spass|rolleyes


*@as12* ....hast du die Schleie zweimal gefangen?? 

petri ....schöne Schleie #6


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hm hatte mich verklickt nu is richtig


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Sehr schöne Fische, trotzdem der Hecht zählt nicht! 

Bei mir gibt's zur Zeit nur Rotaugen und vereinzelt Brassen...


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

weiß ich doch aber nen metrigen hab ich noch verloren
die wollen die kleinen pellets ob das die hitze ist


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

.."ob wochenend ob sonnenschein"... der schlei der schlei der beißt so fein....:q:q


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@as12: Da sieht man es mal wieder. Es gibt 3 wichtige Sachen beim Angeln:
1. Erfahrung
2. Erfahrung
3. Erfahrung
:m


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

#h


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Sauber! :m


----------



## Brassmann

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen...mensch ich muss auch mal wieder Zeit finden den schönen Tincas nachzustellen #:


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri @all


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Vor ein paar Tagen eine Rotfedern Doublette auf UL-Kopyto+Springerfliege:


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gestern abend hab ich endlich mal wieder angesessen und um 12 beim Einpacken waren es dann ein paar Fische.
Bessere Fotos waren auf die Schnelle nicht möglich, also nur mal das Handy in'n Setzkescher gehalten und abgedrückt.:m

Schleie, Karausche, Brasse, Güster, Plötz.....


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri zu den roten aber die schöne karausche hättest ja ein wenig besser knipsen können|uhoh:#h


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ging nicht.
Hätt ich die Schleimer alle nochmal begrabbeln müssen.

Petri Heil auch!:m


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Moin,gestern in der Schlei 2 Rotaugen.
Bilder habe ich nicht machen können Handy Defekt.
lg ole


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

so könnte es weiter gehen


----------



## Norman B.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich wollte am Wochenende auch mal den Tincas auf den Pelz rücken.
Da sich die Rotaugen abends alles einverleibt haben was da an feiner Montage ins Wasser kam habe ich morgens dann auf Grund mit Boilies geangelt und dabei auch eine Schleie mit ca,. 30cm gefangen.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

alles gefeedert


----------



## Dennis Knoll

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

7 Stück in ungefähr dieser Größe (teils auch größer) aber alle dann doch zu klein zum verwerten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil Jungs!#6

Ich war gestern abend auch endlich mal wieder stippen.


----------



## Brillendorsch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Jungs!#6
> 
> Ich war gestern abend auch endlich mal wieder stippen.




Petri Heil,   und Tincas sind auch dabei


----------



## Brassmann

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Andi! Schöne Tierchen haste da


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@as12: Nicht das du noch zum Fischräuber wirst


----------



## Browning88

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Dann will ich auch mal ein Bild vom letzten Vereinsangeln zeigen  >20kg von mir innerhalb von 4 Stunden


----------



## Carp-MV

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

4 Stunden Ansitz und ich fasse es nicht....meine erste Schleie überhaupt. Das war besser als jeder Karpfen bisher! :l


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Endlich mal wieder was besseres...


----------



## Carp-MV

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute noch mal losgewesen und ein paar schöne Karpfen erwischt.... |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil, Leute!#6

Ich war gestern abend noch schnell bis ins Dunkle rein angeln und siehe da(Blick in'n Setzkescher):


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> @as12: Nicht das du noch zum Fischräuber wirst



nö nö viele setzkescher gibt es im fachhandel mit extra löchern mut du nur nach fragen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

@all 
schöne fänge habt ihr realisiert, herrliche fische absolute hits|bigeyes
ich habe aber auch wieder zugeschlagen, diesmal mit ein wenig hilfe wir waren zu zweit


----------



## Norman B.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Das ist mal eine schöne Strecke!


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

:vik:

Petri AS,

da hast du ja mal wieder richtig zugeschlagen #6.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

@finke
jo wollten nich auch mal friedfischen


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hi,
da die Donau-Aale und Waller gestern recht zickig waren hab ich nachts nebenbei ein bisschen gefeedert und konnte dabei tatsächlich Bisse und Fänge vermelden


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da die Donau-Aale und Waller gestern recht zickig waren hab ich nachts nebenbei ein bisschen gefeedert und konnte dabei tatsächlich Bisse und Fänge vermelden



Petri - mit den Köfis wären die Waller evtl. auch nicht so zickig gewesen ;P
#h


----------



## Norman B.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich war seit langem mal wieder ein wenig Ledgern am Fluss, direkt hinter einem Wehr.
Nachdem ich zunächst mit der abtreibenden Pose nur Unmengen an Ukelei gefangen habe, habe ich diese Rute dann auch gegen eine Medium Feeder getauscht.
Das Ergebnis:
Ein paar Rotaugen, einige Brassen, 2 Alande, 1 Giebel und ein kleiner Flusskarpfen, der zwar sehr mager war aber ein fantastisches Schuppenkleid hatte.

Fazit: Werde ich wieder öfter machen. 

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## xnfxngxr97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Petri Heil allen Fängern.

Ich war Freitag abend nochmal los und hatte 6 Karauschen und 2 Schleien:






PS: Nein, ich hab mich nicht verzählt. Hab 2 Karauschen meinem Kumpel geschenkt und vergessen vorher n Foto zu machen.|supergri


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo petri auch meinerseits#h


----------



## geierle

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

So nun will ich auch mal einen Fang posten. Ich war am von Freitag auf Samstag mit zwei Freunden angeln und da konnten wir diesen schönen Karpfen landen. 

Das ist bisher unser größter gewesen aber das liegt auch daran, dass wir erst seit diesem Jahr Angeln und dies war unser 3ter Karpfen.

Leider ist dem Kollegen beim Anschlagen direkt die Schnur in der Rolle (Perücke) hängen geblieben, somit habe ich die Rute gehalten und der Kollege den Karpfen mit der Hand an der Schnur gedrillt. Hat auch gut geklapt aber kurz vorm Keschern ist der Karpfen dann doch noch in die nebenan liegeneden Seerosen geflüchtet und da hätten wir ihn so nicht mehr heraus bekommen, weshalb ich mich schnell dazu entschlossen habe ins Wasser zu steigen und den Karpfen herauszuholen. Und das hat auch gut geklappt.

Wiegen konnten wir den Karpfen leider nicht, da wir noch keine Waage haben. Aber wir haben mal grob geschätzt und denken das dieser Karpfen so 18-20 Pfund hatte.

Kennt einer das mit der Perückenbildung beim Anschlagen mit einer Freilaufrolle? Was machen wir falsch? Denn das ist uns nun schon zum zweiten mal passiert.

http://*ih.com/scaled/large/163/zpia.jpgUploaded with *ih.com


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



geierle schrieb:


> [...]
> Kennt einer das mit der Perückenbildung beim Anschlagen mit einer Freilaufrolle? Was machen wir falsch? Denn das ist uns nun schon zum zweiten mal passiert.
> [...]


Jepp, ist bekannt. Erst eine Kurbelumdrehung um den Freilauf auszuschalten und *dann* anschlagen


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jepp, ist bekannt. Erst eine Kurbelumdrehung um den Freilauf auszuschalten und *dann* anschlagen



Alternativ einfach die Spule mit der Hand festhalten. Aber *niemals!!!!! *mit eingeschaltetem Freilauf oder offenem Rollenbügel anschlagen. Was dann passiert durftet ihr ja schon 2mal erleben :q


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Mal wieder ein Karausche gefangen |supergri


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jepp, ist bekannt. Erst eine Kurbelumdrehung um den Freilauf auszuschalten und *dann* anschlagen



Alternativ auch einfach den Freilauf sehr hart einstellen, dann brauchste nichtmehr Anschlagen, weil der Fisch sich komplett selbst hakt.
Mach ich seit Jahren so


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Moin,
heute neben rund 25 Karauschen und ca. 25 Giebeln noch 2 von diesen schicken Fischchen gefangen...


----------



## xnfxngxr97

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute neben rund 25 Karauschen und ca. 25 Giebeln noch 2 von diesen schicken Fischchen gefangen...



was sind denn das für welche?


----------



## Hannoi1896

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Würde sagen ne Kreuzung aus Rotauge und irgend nem Goldfisch


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Ich würde eher tippen Kreuzung aus Giebel und Goldfisch...wir fangen hier  in letzter Zeit in mehreren Dorfteichen solche Fischies |kopfkrat...sind meist zwischen 20 und 25 cm lang und machen ordentlich Druck...


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Alternativ auch einfach den Freilauf sehr hart einstellen, dann brauchste nichtmehr Anschlagen, weil der Fisch sich komplett selbst hakt.
> Mach ich seit Jahren so


Der Freilauf sollte mMn meist so eingestellt sein, dass die Rute grade nicht über Bord geht - je straffer der Kontakt von Anfang an, desto besser.
#h

@all: schicke Fische!


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Alternativ auch einfach den Freilauf sehr hart einstellen, dann brauchste nichtmehr Anschlagen, weil der Fisch sich komplett selbst hakt.
> Mach ich seit Jahren so


 
Der Fisch hakt sich eh durch das Blei (wenn man nicht gerade mit Leichtgewichten fischt). Das ist der Sinn des Aufbaus der Montage. Ich stelle meine Bremse typsicherweise recht locker ein, trotzdem schlage ich nicht an. Warum auch? #c


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Fisch hakt sich eh durch das Blei (wenn man nicht gerade mit Leichtgewichten fischt). Das ist der Sinn des Aufbaus der Montage. Ich stelle meine Bremse typsicherweise recht locker ein, trotzdem schlage ich nicht an. Warum auch? #c



Ich hatte es bisher so gekannt, dass er sich durchs Bleigewicht erst "vorhakt, also den haken leicht drinhat, und dann durchs anrennen gegen die Bremse richtig reinhaut. Is aber ja im Grunde egal.

Ich kenn auch so Spezialisten, die beim Run nochmal voll den Anhieb reinzimmern, und sich dann wundern, dass ihnen der fisch ausschlitzt. Aber jedem das seine, einmal erklär ichs, beim zweiten Mal isses mir dann egal


----------



## Gäddsax

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Ein paar Rotaugen, einige Brassen, 2 Alande, 1 Giebel und ein kleiner Flusskarpfen



Selten mal so einen schönen Zeilenkarpfen in natürlicher Form zu sehen. 
Manche wissen gar nicht mehr, wie Karpfen normalerweise aussehen und kennen nur noch die krankhaft verfetteten Karpfen mit ihren dicken durch überfüttern gewachsenen Bäuchen.

Der Giebel scheint ziemlich groß zu sein, oder wirkt das nur so durch die Perspektive?


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hatte es bisher so gekannt, dass er sich durchs Bleigewicht erst "vorhakt, also den haken leicht drinhat, und dann durchs anrennen gegen die Bremse richtig reinhaut. Is aber ja im Grunde egal.


 
Ich fische normalerweise mit 100g-Bleien. Da hakt sich der Fisch sicher. Unter 80g würde ich nicht gehen, um den Selbsthakeffekt nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## Norman B.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Selten mal so einen schönen Zeilenkarpfen in natürlicher Form zu sehen.
> Manche wissen gar nicht mehr, wie Karpfen normalerweise aussehen und kennen nur noch die krankhaft verfetteten Karpfen mit ihren dicken durch überfüttern gewachsenen Bäuchen.


Das Schuppenkleid und die Grundfärbung des Karpfens war wirklich fantastisch. Allerdings war das Tier wirklich sehr mager. Dort im Fluss gibt es zum größten Teil Karpfen mit schönen 'natürlichen' Proportionen.



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Der Giebel scheint ziemlich groß zu sein, oder wirkt das nur so durch die Perspektive?


Der Giebel war definitiv sehr alt und ausgewachsen. Die genaue Größe kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich habe nicht nachgemessen.


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

petri@all:q
hier ist es ein wenig schwieriger geworden#h


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Der Freilauf sollte mMn meist so eingestellt sein, dass die Rute grade nicht über Bord geht - je straffer der Kontakt von Anfang an, desto besser.
> #h
> 
> @all: schicke Fische!



jo genau so, je strammer desto besser, je dichter am schilf am besten fast ganz aus, sonst schilf drill
ich reize meine freilaufbremse auch ziemlich aus, nur dürfen die ruten nicht baden gehen und das coole der karpfen drillt
  sich schon schön allein


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Heute schon wieder kuriose Beifänge gehabt |kopfkrat


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Angelst du im Aquarium ?:q:q:q
Schöne Fische,genau richtig für mein Becken.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gestern noch 2 Schleien gefangen bevor der Regen mich vertrieben hat. Wenig Aktivität......die Saison neigt sich dem Ende.......


----------



## PhantomBiss

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Super! Schöne Schleien. Ich wünschte das klappt bei mir auch nochmal dieses Jahr. Dir ein Petri Heil!


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Schleien (und Zander) meiden mich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Ansonsten läufts ganz gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Schöne Fische Axel!:k

Petri Heil!#6


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

jo petri

mal sehen nächstes wochenende nochmal aber das ende naht;+ schöne fische gab es aber dieses jahr


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

So,
ich habe dann auch mal die Friedfisch-Saison beendet.
Heute Nacht nochmal am Vereinsteich gewesen.
Das Ergebnis:
Bis 22.00Uhr: Mehrere Brassen bis 45cm und eine Schleie ca. 35cm. Dann Nachtruhe. Ab 4.00Uhr dann wieder die Bolognese in die Hand. An den Karpfenruten hat sich nichts getan. Bis 7:30Uhr noch viiiieeel zu viele Brassen bis ca. 35cm gefangen. Aber nichts Ordentliches. Die Bolognese zusammengepackt und ins Auto gelegt und dann das erlösende piiiiiieeeeep. Das erste Mal dieses Jahr. Schöner Drill. Der Spiegler hat für seine Größe richtig Rabatz gemacht. 
Versöhnlicher Abschluss einer durchwachsenen Friedfischsaison.


----------



## Lenzibald

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Servus.
War gestern wieder mal an der Traun bei Ebelsberg Feedern. Ziemliche Strömung weils a bisserl höher ist als normal unter 100gr Korb treibt man sofort ab. Gefangen hab ich sechs Brassen alle um die 2kilo in der ärgsten Strömung. Schwimmen alle wieder weil wir Ösis dürfen ja zurücksetzen. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## sascha03

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo!
Heute am Vereinsgewässer vom HSV de Hering.
1Rotfeder 16cm,1 Brassen 20cm,1 Stör 70cm, 2 kleine Barsche 12/13cm und zwei von dene daunten (Aland?) 18 und 20cm.


----------



## nordbeck

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

neulich beim köfi pickern...
und dazu noch ein 50er brassen


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gestern bei einem Eineinhalbstündigen Kurzeinsatz mit rollendem Köder liefs richtig gut:


----------



## daci7

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Astrein, Petri! :m


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> So,
> ich habe dann auch mal die Friedfisch-Saison beendet.
> Heute Nacht nochmal am Vereinsteich gewesen.
> Das Ergebnis:
> Bis 22.00Uhr: Mehrere Brassen bis 45cm und eine Schleie ca. 35cm. Dann Nachtruhe. Ab 4.00Uhr dann wieder die Bolognese in die Hand. An den Karpfenruten hat sich nichts getan. Bis 7:30Uhr noch viiiieeel zu viele Brassen bis ca. 35cm gefangen. Aber nichts Ordentliches. Die Bolognese zusammengepackt und ins Auto gelegt und dann das erlösende piiiiiieeeeep. Das erste Mal dieses Jahr. Schöner Drill. Der Spiegler hat für seine Größe richtig Rabatz gemacht.
> Versöhnlicher Abschluss einer durchwachsenen Friedfischsaison.



hi petri

wir wollen dieses we nutzen zum abkarpfen und schleien
mal sehen was geht

so ab gehts

petri


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

es wird weniger, schleie keine mehr|uhoh: schade 
die rotfeder war schön gezeichnet#h


----------



## sascha03

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hallo!
Gestern in den Niederlanden am Vereinsteich 8 Rotaugen 16 bis 25cm und 2 Alande(Winde) 14 und 18cm und noch einen Stör auf Grund 72cm.
Grüsse
Sascha!#h#h#h#h


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

hi

es hat nochmal geklappt


----------



## KleinerWaller

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Hier eine Barbe von vorgestern.
Meine erste größere Barbe. Die erste war grad mal so 20cm groß. 
Die hier hat 66 cm
Leider hatte diese etwas an ihrer Bartel, könnt ihr mir sagen was das sein könnte?
Etwas wie ein Tumor/Geschwür oder ist sie einfach "nur" verletzt und entzündet (was mein Vater meint)?...


----------



## Angel-Kai

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Vielleicht ist es eine Angler-Barbe...


----------



## xlxgwx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hier eine Barbe von vorgestern.
> Meine erste größere Barbe. Die erste war grad mal so 20cm groß.
> Die hier hat 66 cm
> Leider hatte diese etwas an ihrer Bartel, könnt ihr mir sagen was das sein könnte?
> Etwas wie ein Tumor/Geschwür oder ist sie einfach "nur" verletzt und entzündet (was mein Vater meint)?...
> 
> 
> Bald ist Weihnachten,
> daher tippe ich auf eine Weihnachtskugel|supergri


----------



## as12

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

stimmt bald ist weihnachten und dann gibts nen neunen fred 2014 oder professor|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Rüüüüüüchtüüüüüch !!!!!:m


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

 angelt jemand zurzeit auf friedfisch? Bin jetzt 3 mal hintereinander Schneider 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Wird wahrscheinlich morgen mal an See fahrn und mal den ersten Ansitz (´n paar Stunden) auf Friedfisch probieren.
 Mal sehn, ob was bei rauskommt?
 Is mir egal, muss einfach ma wieder ans Wasser!
 Krieg schon Entzugserscheinungen!


----------



## kappldav123

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

Gibt ja noch keinen Thread zu diesem Jahr, deswegen nochmal hierrein.

War heute mit dem Sohnemann paar Stunden am Vereinsteich. Nicht viel los, aber dann hat doch noch ne schöne Schleie angebissen.

Damit hätt ich echt nicht gerechnet. Jippie!


----------



## SaMSaM76

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge  !!!*

Petri. Auf was hat se denn gebissen? War heut an nem Altwasser mit Futterkorb und Maden, Mais. Ging nichts.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kappldav123

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge  !!!*



SaMSaM76 schrieb:


> Petri. Auf was hat se denn gebissen? War heut an nem Altwasser mit Futterkorb und Maden, Mais. Ging nichts.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk



Hat auf 2 Maden gebissen - an der Posenmontage.


----------



## SaMSaM76

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge  !!!*

Ok, dann werd ich doch noch mal morgen oder Samstag raus. Danke 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*

wo ist denn 2014 thread hin


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2013 !!!*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> wo ist denn 2014 thread hin


guckst du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278301

#h


----------

